# اجهزة العلاج الطبيعي



## عقيل سامي عقيل (27 أغسطس 2011)

1- الاشعة تحت الحمراء
الجلد 2ملم بالعمق و تولد حرارة مما يؤدي الى تنشيط الدورة الدموية ويتم الحصول عليها
من المصابيح الكهربائية. مدة العلاج تصل الى 20 دقيقة .
و- العلاج بالهواء الحار مع جزيئات السليلوز / ويتم العلاج بواسطة جهاز يتكون من حاوية
باحجام مختلفة تحوي على اجزاء صغيرة من السليلوز تدور بواسطة هواء حار يتميز هذا
النوع من العلاج بتحمل درجات حرارية عالية واعلى من العلاج بالماء والبرافين آوسط
حراري ويستخدم للاغراض الاتية :
- تخفيف الالم والتورم
- زيادة حرآة المفاصل
- تقليل التشنج
ز- العلاج بالماء ذو درجات الحرارة المتضادة (المقارن)/ يستخدم الماء الحار ثم البارد في
هذه العملية تتمدد وتتقلص الاوعية الدمويه وبالتالي يؤدي ذلك الى تنشيط
المنطقة.ويستخدم في علاج الاصابات المزمنة في المفاصل والعضلات وخاصة الاطراف
18 درجه حيث يوضع الطرف المصاب في - 43 اما برودة الماء 10 - تصل درجة حرارة الماء 40
الماء الحار اولاً ولفترة 5 دقائق ثم في الماء البارد ولمدة دقيقة ثم تعاد العملية و لمدة
نصف ساعة.
-2 العلاجات الحرارية العميقة: وتشمل:
العلاج بالامواج القصيرة المستمرة ذات التردد / short wave(s.w) أ- العلاج بالامواج القصيرة
27 ميكاهرتز)يتم التحفيز بتأثير التسخين في عمق الانسجة وتعتمد درجة - الراديوي ( 12
امتصاص الاشعة عند استخدام المكثفات الكهربائية المستقرة على الجلد وطبقة الشحم
تحت الجلد لانها تعمل على تقليل نفاذ الاشعة وتمتص ايضا من قبل العضلات والدم عند
استخدام (الملفات الكهربائية المغناطيسية) وتستخدم الامواج القصيرة المستمرة
بالاسلوب التذبذبي (النبضي ) حالياً مما يزيد من شدة تأثيرها ولايشكل استخدامها اية
2 بوصه ودرجة - خطورة جراء ارتفاع درجة حرارة النسيج عند العلاج. يصل عمقها الى 1
حرارتها 41,7 . وتستخدم الامواج القصيرة في الحالات:
-1 التهاب المفاصل والاربطة (في حالات الالتواء )
hematoma -2 التورم الدموي
Bursitis -3 الالتهاب الكيسي
-4 تشنجات العضلات الكبيرة والشد العضلي
ويمنع استخدامها في الحالات:
-1 الحمى والاورام
-2 وجود معادن في الجسم (براغي بلاتين اوغير ذلك )
تخترق الانسجة الجسمية بعمق 5 / Micro wave (M.W) ب- العلاج بالامواج المايكروية
سم وتتحول الى حرارة وتستطيع اختراق الشحوم بسهولة ولها تأثير مسكن مدة الجلسة
10 دقائق وتستخدم عند الالتهابات في امراض الجهاز الحرآي المختلفه الامواج
وتستخدم في الحالات:
- التهاب المفاصل والعضلات
- تكلس الاربطة والالتواء
- شد وتصلب المفاصل بعد الاصابات


رابعا: العلاج الحراري: ويشمل مايآتي

1- العلاجات الحراريه السطحيه (العلاج بالماء الحار، الكمادات الحاره، الاحواض الحرارية، حمامات البرافين، الاشعة تحت الحمراء، الهواء الحار مع جزيئات السليلوز، والعلاجات الحرارية المقارنة (المتعاكسة).

2- العلاجات الحرارية العميقة (العلاجات الكهربائية الحرارية (الموجات القصيرة، الموجات المايكروية، والامواج فوق الصوتية).



1- العلاجات الحرارية السطحية 

أ‌- العلاج بالماء الحار/ درجة حرارة الماء (40) درجة ويستخدم للاغراض الاتية:

- تنشيط الدورة الدموية في الانسجة المحيطية ورفع درجة حرارتها 

- زيادة وصول الدم الى الانسجة الجسمية 

- تعجيل شفاء الانسجة المصابة 



ب- الكمادات الحارة/ وتستخدم لهذا الغرض اكياس مطاطية تحوي على ماء بدرجة حرارة (76) درجة وتوضع على الجزء المصاب وتعمل على: 

- تقليل الالم 

- زيادة كمية الدم في الانسجة العميقة ولكن الحرارة تتسرب بسرعة بسبب الشحوم الجلدية التي تشكل عازلاً حراريا .



ج- الاحواض الحرارية/ يغمر الجزء المصاب في حوض ماء بدرجة حرارة يمكن التحكم بها مع استخدام قوة دفع هوائي مما يسبب احداث امواج دائرية حول المنطقة المصابة (أي علاج مائي مع تدليك)، ويستخدم هذا العلاج في الحالات /

- لتخفيف الالم والتشنج العضلي

- تقليل التورم 

- تحريك الجزء المصاب



د- حمامات البرافين / يتميز البرافين بالاحتفاظ بدرجات حرارية عالية كامنة تصل الى ستة اضعاف حرارة الماء ويستخدم بحرارة (52-54درجة مئويه) في الاصابات المزمنة في المناطق ذات البروزات العظمية (الاصابع، الرسغ، المرفق،الركبة، القدم) 



هـ- الاشعة تحت الحمراء infrared / وهي اشعة غير منظورة تخترق الجسم ويمتصها الجلد 2ملم بالعمق و تولد حرارة مما يؤدي الى تنشيط الدورة الدموية ويتم الحصول عليها من المصابيح الكهربائية. مدة العلاج تصل الى 20 دقيقة .



و- العلاج بالهواء الحار مع جزيئات السليلوز / ويتم العلاج بواسطة جهاز يتكون من حاوية باحجام مختلفة تحوي على اجزاء صغيرة من السليلوز تدور بواسطة هواء حار يتميز هذا النوع من العلاج بتحمل درجات حرارية عالية واعلى من العلاج بالماء والبرافين كوسط حراري ويستخدم للاغراض الاتية :

- تخفيف الالم والتورم

- زيادة حركة المفاصل

- تقليل التشنج 

ز- العلاج بالماء ذو درجات الحرارة المتضادة (المقارن)/ يستخدم الماء الحار ثم البارد في هذه العملية تتمدد وتتقلص الاوعية الدمويه وبالتالي يؤدي ذلك الى تنشيط المنطقة.ويستخدم في علاج الاصابات المزمنة في المفاصل والعضلات وخاصة الاطراف تصل درجة حرارة الماء 40-43 اما برودة الماء 10- 18 درجه حيث يوضع الطرف المصاب في الماء الحار اولاً ولفترة 5 دقائق ثم في الماء البارد ولمدة دقيقة ثم تعاد العملية و لمدة نصف ساعة.



2- العلاجات الحرارية العميقة: وتشمل:

أ- العلاج بالامواج القصيرة s.w))short wave / العلاج بالامواج القصيرة المستمرة ذات التردد الراديوي (12-27 ميكاهرتز)يتم التحفيز بتأثير التسخين في عمق الانسجة وتعتمد درجة امتصاص الاشعة عند استخدام المكثفات الكهربائية المستقرة على الجلد وطبقة الشحم تحت الجلد لانها تعمل على تقليل نفاذ الاشعة وتمتص ايضا من قبل العضلات والدم عند استخدام (الملفات الكهربائية المغناطيسية) وتستخدم الامواج القصيرة المستمرة بالاسلوب التذبذبي (النبضي ) حالياً مما يزيد من شدة تأثيرها ولايشكل استخدامها اية خطورة جراء ارتفاع درجة حرارة النسيج عند العلاج. يصل عمقها الى 1-2 بوصه ودرجة حرارتها 41,7. وتستخدم الامواج القصيرة في الحالات:

1- التهاب المفاصل والاربطة (في حالات الالتواء )

2- التورم الدموي hematoma 

3- الالتهاب الكيسي Bursitis 

4- تشنجات العضلات الكبيرة والشد العضلي 



ويمنع استخدامها في الحالات:

1- الحمى والاورام 

2- وجود معادن في الجسم (براغي بلاتين اوغير ذلك )



ب- العلاج بالامواج المايكروية (M.W) Micro wave / تخترق الانسجة الجسمية بعمق 5 سم وتتحول الى حرارة وتستطيع اختراق الشحوم بسهولة ولها تأثير مسكن مدة الجلسة 10 دقائق وتستخدم عند الالتهابات في امراض الجهاز الحركي المختلفه الامواج 



وتستخدم في الحالات:

- التهاب المفاصل والعضلات 

- تكلس الاربطة والالتواء 

- شد وتصلب المفاصل بعد الاصابات 



ج- الموجات الفوق الصوتيه ((us/ وهي موجات ميكانيكيه ذات تردد عال لاتسمع وتتحول عند اصطدامها بالانسجه الى حراره وتنتقل الى الانسجه خلال وسط ( الاقتران) مثل الجيلاتين المائي او الدهون التي توفر ملامسه مباشره مع الجلد او تحت الماء وخاصه في الاطراف ( اكياس ماء توضع بين النسيج المصاب والجهاز) ذلك لان الامواج فوق الصوتيه لاتنتقل بالهواء ’تعمل اجهزه الامواج فوق الصوتيه عند (1 ميكاهيرتز) رغم ان بعض الاجهزه تعمل في ترددات مختلفه تتراوح بين3_ 0.75) ) ميكاهرتز علما ان الترددات الاعلى لاتخترق الانسجه بعمق كما في الواطئه’



وللامواج فوق الصوتيه ثلاث تآثيرات:

1_ تآثير حراري على الجلد والشحوم والعضلات ( 47.5 - 41.5) 

2_ تحدث مايسمى بالتدليك المايكروي حيث تعمل على اهتزاز جزيئات الانسجه

3_ لها تآثيرات كيمياويه حيث تسرع من عمل الانزيمات وزياده نضوح الاوعيه الدمويه وزياده فعاليه الATP في العضلات الهيكليه.



- اغراض استخدام الامواج فوق الصوتيه

- تعد علاجا نموذجيا للاغشيه العضليه والتراكيب المحيطه بالاوتار والمفاصل لكونها ذات قابليه عاليه في الامتصاص عند السطوح البينيه للانسجه .

- تستخدم الامواج الفوق الصوتيه كجهاز لتشخيص كسور الاجهاد لكون الجرعات العاليه منها تعمل على تهيج الانسجه.

- تستخدم بشكل مستمر او متقطع وفي حاله استخدامها بشكل متقطع يستفاد من التآثيرالميكانيكي للامواج فوق الصوتيه وليس التسخين.

- ان التآثيرات الميكانيكيه للامواج الفوق الصوتيه تساعد على زياده انتشار الايونات والسوائل عبر الاغشيه مما يساعد في ازاله التورم في الانسجه الرخوه.

- تستخدم في حاله تكلسات الانسجه والاصابات الجلديه كذلك تيبس المفاصل .

- الامواج الفوق الصوتيه المستمره لها تآثير احمائي ( تسخين) عميق وتساعد على زياده الامتصاص في النسيج كما في العضلات الهيكليه والاعصاب . كذلك ترفع حراره الكولاجين في الوتر وتعمل على تحسين تماسك مكونات الالياف (fibroblasts) الخلايا المنتجه للالياف.

- تستخدم مع العلاجات الدوائيه ذات الاساس الجيلاتيني او المائي او ما يعرف بالاستشراد الصوتي )(phonophoresis)وتعمل الامواج فوق الصوتيه على قياده الماده الفعاله الى الانسجه المصابه حيث ترسبها بعمق موضعي ) ومن امثله المواد المستخدمه لهذا الغرض( كريم الهايدروكورتزون بتركيز 1% او 10% ) ومستحضرات الهيبارين والتي تستخدم في علاج رضوض الانسجه الرخوه . 

وحسب نوع الاصابه توصف الامواج فوق الصوتيه لمرتين في اليوم ولمده تتراوح مابين (5-8 دقائق) في كل مره وتستخدم جرعات واطئه تقدر ب(0,5 واط لكل سنتمتر مربع ) ثم يمكن زيادتها بعد الطور الحاد للاصابه. 



يمنع استخدام الامواج الفوق الصوتبه في الحالات الاتيه ؛

- النزف الشديد

- في المناطق المصابه بعدوى مرضيه

- في حاله وجود الاجهزه الصناعيه( البراغي , الالواح)

- عند المعالجه في المناطق القريبه من ( القلب ,الغدد الصماء , الاعضاء الحسيه,نهايات العظام المفتوحه, الاعضاء التناسليه, الدماغ ) 



خامسا- العلاج الكهربائي:

له تأثير( حراري , ميكانيكي , كيمياوي ) ويشمل العلاجات الاتية: 

أ- اجهزة الضغط المتقطع

تستخدم في الاطوار الحادة من الاصابة في الاجزاء الطرفية حيث يحدث تورم كبير في الانسجة الرخوة خارج المفصل وذلك لأجل ازالة الراشح وتخفيف التورم والتليف الناتج عنه.

ومضخات العلاج المتقطع الضغطي تكون ذات فعالية اقل في التعامل مع سوائل داخل المفصل وذلك لاستمرار التجويف المفصلي في تكوين الراشح. يستخدم هذا العلاج يومياً ومع الثلج وتيارات التحفير ذات الاقطاب او مع العلاج المغناطيسي.





ب- المحفزات الكهربائية TENS

أي التحفيز الكهربائي عبر الجلد وهي من المحفزات العصبية الكهربائية وتتكون من جهاز صغير يبعث اشكالاً موجية مربعة ناتجة عن ترددات واطئة تتراوح من (صفر-200 هرتز) وتتباين سعة النبضة بين (50و250 متر) والسعات النبضية الضيقة التي لها اختراق اعمق ، اما السعات النبضية الطويلة وتبعاً للتيارات العالية فتستخدم لغرض التقلص العضلي ويعمل هذا الجهاز على تعطيل عمل الخلايا العصبية في منطقة الحبل الشوكي التي تسبب الالم ولفترة مؤقتة كما يعمل على تحفيز مادة الاندومورفين داخل الجسم والتي تخدر الالم لذا فأن: 

- جهاز ال Tens له اهمية كبيرة للسيطرة على الالم والتقلص ا لعضلي وتظهر فعاليته مع طول فترة استخدامه.

- يستخدم في علاج الالام الحادة والمزمنة مباشرة بعد الاصابة او عند استخدام التمارين التأهيلية .

- يستخدم في علاج الضمور السمبثاوي والاصابات الشوكية والالام مابعد العملية الجراحية وفي المراحل المبكرة واصابة مناطق تمفصل الوتر العضلي وماحول المفاصل.

- يعمل على استعادة الوظائف الطبيعية لانه يخفض الالم لذلك لابد من التشخيص الدقيق قبل وصف العلاج ب Tens لان حجب الالم يسمح بأداء الفعاليات وبذلك يزيد تضرر الانسجة وتنشأ مضاعفات كثيره مثل (كسور الاجهاد)



ج- محفزات العضلة الكهربائية 

تستخدم هذه المحفزات للمساعدة في العمليات التأهيلية ولتحسين القوة في العضلات المصابة بالضمور ،كذلك من اجل اكتساب قوة عضلية للرياضيين .

ويتم ذلك ضمن برمجة معينة حيث يجب ملاحظة مايأتي:

1- مكتسبات القوة تحدث بسبب تحسين المخرجات العصبية الحركية مما يؤدي الى تغييرات تكيفية في العناصر التقلصية للعضلة.

2- لوحظ وجود زيادة في مقياس محيط العضلة والقوة مع انخفاض في الدهون تحت الجلد بعد العلاجات طويلة الامد لدى الرياضيين .

وعلى العموم فان محفزات العضلة الكهربائية مولدات موجية معدلة او جيبية ذات سعة نبضية متغيرة وتردد (50-250هرتز) يتم ترتيب الاقطاب بطراز ثنائي القطب على طول العضلة ،او بطراز احادي القطب مع قطب واحد على منشأ جذر العصب الشوكي وقطب اخر على العصب الحركي. يتم التحفيز لمدة (10-15 ثانية) تتبعها (5 ثواني) راحة لعشرة تكرارات ولمدة خمسة ايام في الاسبوع .

- ولاجل تحقيق الفائدة القصوى لابد من احداث اقصى تقلص في العضلة ولأجل الحصول على ذلك من المفيد وضع المصاب بحيث تكون المجموعة العضلية المراد تحفيزها ضد مقاومة وتكون قريبة لطولها المثالي .

- كذلك يمكن اجراء التحفيز العضلي مع التحفيز الكلفاني (d-c) العالي الفولتية .



وعموماً يستخدم التنبيه الكهربائي في الحالات الاتية :

1- تقليل ضمور العضلات والشلل

2- تقليل التورم والالم 

3- تنشيط الحركات المتضررة

4- ادخال الادوية الى جسم المصاب (حيث توضع الادوية على سطح الاقطاب الكهربائية وتتسرب عبر الجلد وتجرفها تيارات الدم واللمف داخل الجسم (طريقة الغل الكهربائي للادوية ) ) وبهذه الطريقة يستمر تأثير الدواء لفترة اطول وتركيز اقل.



د- المحفزات الكلفانية d-c عالية الفولتية 

تولد هذه المحفزات ذبذبة ثنائية الطور مرتفعة جداً تصل الى (500 فولت) ولكن سعة الذبذبة القصيرة جداً ذات الكثافة الواطئة في التيار يتم تقليل تكوين الشحنات تحت الاقطاب، مما يخفف مشكلة الحروق الكهربائية حتى في حالة استخدام الاقطاب الصغيرة جداً. تستخدم المحفزات الكلفانية اقطاب كبيرة تربط مع واحدة او اثنين من الاقطاب الفعالة، تتراوح المساحة السطحية من (20-30) سم2 وقد تصل الى 2سم2 او اقل من ذلك. اما التردد فيتراوح من (1-100هرتز) والاقطاب منعكسة 



تستخدم هذه المحفزات في الحالات الاتية :

1- تخفيف الالم والتوتر العضلي 

2- التورم الحاد خارج التجويف العضلي 

3- حالة تجمد الكتف ( التهاب الكبسولة) 

4- في حالات التليف مابعد عملية مفصل الركبة .

5- تعد طريقة غير اختراقية في ازالة حساسية النسيج المتندب(التهيج المزمن)

6- يمكن استخدامه في نقاط الوخز.



هـ- التحفيز الاستنتاجي 

يعد تيار منخفض الشدة يخترق الانسجة بواسطة ترددات متوسطة الانتاج ذبذبات واطئة في موقع الاتصال وتستخدم لهذا الغرض اجهزة ثنائية البعد بأستعمال اقطاب تبعاً للامتصاص مما يجعلها وحدة ثلاثية الابعاد والتي تسمح بانحياز التيار الى أي قطب مما يسهل العلاج حصراً بالاصابات السطحية او العميقة (أي عدد نوع العلاج).

ويستخدم التحفيز الاستنتاجي في الحالات 

1- معالجة الالام ، التقلص العضلي 

2- التورم واضطرابات الدورة الدموية 

3- علاج التهاب المفاصل 

4- الاصابات الشبه حادة والمزمنة 

5- اصابات الفقرات الصدرية والقطنية

6- معالجة حالات تأخر الالتحام العظمي

مدة العلاج بالتحفيز الاستنتاجي تستغرق من (10-20 دقيقة) علاج الانسجة الرخوة ، اما في حالة اصابات العظام تتم المعالجة يومياً ولفترة من (30-40 دقيقة) حيث تتحقق نتائج علاجية افضل .

الحالات التي لايجوز فيها استخدام التحفيز الاستنتاجي 

1- في حالة الاصابة بالامراض المعدية

2- مرض التجلط الوريدي العميق 

3- الاورام 

4- في حالات النزف 

5- منطقة الرحم عند الاناث



سادسا – العلاج بالليزر:

يستخدم الليزر ذو الطاقه العاليه قي المجالات الطبيه الجراحيه , وقد دلت التجارب العلميه فعالية الليزر الرخو ذو الطاقه الواطئه في تحفيز التئام الجروح وكذلك في تخفيف الالم. ويستخدم الليزر الرخو مع كل من (دايودات الهيليوم ,النيون , او الكالسيوم ارسنايد) والتي تملك خصائص حسب اطوالها الموجيه. وتتميز وحدات الهيليوم- النيون بطول موجي (6,32-8 ) نانومتر ويمكن امتصاصها ابتدائيا في الجلد الى عمق (30) ملم. وتستخدم بفعاليه في الحالات الاتيه:

1- الاصابات الجلديه

2- تحفيز نقاط الوخز في الاذن 

وتتميز وحدات الكالسيوم- ارسنايد بآنها تبعث ضوء مستمر وطولها الموجي (4-9) نانومتر وهي تعادل الاشعه تحت الحمراء ولها قابليه اختراقيه تصل الى (4 ) سم. وتستخدم في الحالات الاتيه:

1- الاصابات السطحيه والعميقه

2- نقاط الوخز



ويستخدم الليزر في الحالات الانيه:

1- تخفيف الالام والالتهاب في الاصابات السطحيه والعميقه

2- التئام الجروح في الاصابات السطحيه والعميقه



تقنيات العلاج متباينه ويتمتحفيز نقاط الوخزبالليزر في مناطق الاصابه، وقت العلاج والشده تتباين نسبة الى التقنيه المستخدمه ومنطقة الاصابه.



يمنع استخدام العلاج بالليزر في الحالات الاتيه:

1- العدوى الحاده

2- الحمل

3- اصابة الحوض والبطن

4- اصابة الشبكيه

5- عند استخدام الادويه الحساسه للضوء

6- السرطان

7- مرض ضعف التمثيل الكالسيومي (بسبب تآثير الليزرعلى الكالسيوم والصوديوم)

8- الالم غير معروف الاسباب

9- مرضى الاوعيه التاجيه والمحيطيه
:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::56::56::56::7::7::7:

​


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (28 أغسطس 2011)

يعطيك ربنا الف عافية


----------



## استبرق غسان (5 سبتمبر 2011)

يسلللللللللللللللللممممممممممممممممممموووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## مهندسه يمنية (12 يناير 2012)

انا مشروعي حق التخرج المعهد الاكاديمي للطب الطبيعي والتأهيل واحتاج الى امثله مشابه مساقط وقطاعات وواجهات وارجوكم ان تساعدوني في الحصول على امثله مشابه


----------



## hishont2 (29 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور جدا وربنا يجزيك عنا خير


----------



## اشرف رهام (15 سبتمبر 2013)

يسلمواااااااااااا والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## dimond ston (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور موضوع متميز


----------

